# Help!



## navyagent007 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm wanting to raise chickens but don't know where to start. Do I get chickens then a coop? Or coop then chickens? How many? I need all the newbie questions answered!


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

First decide if you want to start with chicks or older chicken is. If chicks, you needs brooder if they are under 5 weeks. Also, decide what kind of chickens you want to start with, and how many. Next get a coop or build one, that will hold at least twice as many as you think you want, as you will soon see, you will want more!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

In my opinion the first step is to see what ordinances are in place where you live. Then if you are legally able to have chickens, research! Don't just ask in one place, if you ask 50 different chicken owners what is the best breed and best way to raise chickens you will get 50 different answers. You need to research breeds, figure out if you want to start with chicks or started pullets. Do you want a rooster. How many eggs a day would you prefer. How many hens would you like to raise. Do you plan to free range. If not you will need a run. Can you afford feed, bedding, ect. You will need a coop BEFORE getting the chickens to make it easiest on you. If you start with chicks you will need brooder supplies and proper nutrition. I would start by using a search engine and search "how to raise chickens" there and tons of articles and website. Looking at 4H websites also provide tons of info that's easy to follow. Personally I would stay away from blogs since they are personal opinons. Also what works for one person no matter if they have been doing in 30 years and think they know everything chicken, may not work for you. There is no right or wrong way, just what works for you.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'd say you first need to study on chicken husbandry for a long enough time to know if you need the home for the chicken before you get the chicken~which should be quite obvious. 

Anyone who has to ask that question has no business getting into chickens just yet...they shouldn't be obtained on impulse and you can't find out enough about them on one post on a forum to know how to raise them well. 

Then the animal suffers. 

I suggest you go to your local library and read everything you can get your hands on, then to the net and read everything you find on basic livestock husbandry, then read anything you can find on the forums....write down what is not clear to you, what your goals are for your flock, what method of husbandry you plan to use and then ask some questions from someone who has owned chickens for more than a few years. 

That will insure you won't have to head up a thread with the simple title of "Help!" and you can ask insightful, meaningful questions about details of chicken husbandry and show you are serious about learning.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I agree ... the local library is a great place to start... then you need to ask yourself a few questions.

(As other have posted) Having a few chickens in the backyard is the new "it" ... but it does come with a few chores to do...

research ... read... research ... and read some more then think about a coop.

Best of luck!


----------



## navyagent007 (Jul 8, 2013)

The point of the question was simply to express my clear understanding that I am a novice and need help, insight, etc.

I thought the point of this forum is to share and learn from each other? So we all have to start somewhere. I was reaching out on my journey to learn more.. That is all. Helpful and useful advice is needed only. Thank you.


----------



## jmw283 (Jun 5, 2013)

The joy that is chicken keeping. First what do you want them for. Eggs, show, pets, or meat production. I would recommend a breed like silkies, Cochins, brahmas, orpingtons, they are on the whole gentle easy and easy to keep. They lay decent and all have their own way of being odd ball show birds. 
There are hundreds of sites where u can find coops from metal to plastic for 1 chicken or up to 
20. And there are sites where u can buy chicks or full grown birds. If chicks it's easy to make a brooder from house hold items and YouTube has more then enough ways of making them. 
I hope this was some what helpful and good luck with the new hobby. Word of advise it's horrible addicting. I started out with one silkie hen now I got 10 hen of different breeds 2 Roos, quails, ducks, and now looking at peafowl


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I would have a coop first, then do tons of reading up on general taking care of chickens. I started a Pinterest board and spent a month reading up on all different breeds, what kinds of injuries and sicknesses they can have. What special needs they require through winter or summer. 

Plus you need to decide what type of litter you want to use. I highly recommend sand. We get washed construction sand from a local quarry and its super cheap! Droppings boards keep the coop really clean. I also use water nipple system. 

I agree that you should go in informed. There's nothing wrong with having a wealth of knowledge underneath you. For the most part when you have questions people here are incredibly helpful!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

navyagent007 said:


> The point of the question was simply to express my clear understanding that I am a novice and need help, insight, etc.
> 
> I thought the point of this forum is to share and learn from each other? So we all have to start somewhere. I was reaching out on my journey to learn more.. That is all. Helpful and useful advice is needed only. Thank you.


And IMO that is what you were giving ... useful advice ... research and read/learn.

As a novice ... IMO ... you need to read a few books and every question on the forum ... Then ask question on a subject you are not sure of.

We are here to help but (IMO) a little research can't hurt and is needed.

(sorry)


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

> Helpful and useful advice is needed only.


And that was what you received...the most helpful and useful advice was given here. It's your choice whether you wish to follow it or dispose of it.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

I hear ya navyagent. It wasn't an attack from the fellow members of this forum. It's just that owning chickens or other live stock is a huge responsibility. From being on the forum I have learned a lot of things. Firstly, most responses are very knowledgable especially from "Bee". Secondly, a lot of responses on the forum are genuine and the people are trying to assist you in your ventures. 3rd. Everybody means well. Don't take offense. 

So to answer your Plead. I would recommend getting your coop first! And as somebody mentioned... Plan for double. I started with 6 and have 15.. So fun! You will love it. All 15 of mine are a different breed.2 roosters and 13 hens. I started with a small tractor and then went to a big coop with extra space. Would hold 25 now. I would recommend Amber Links for a friendly hen that loves to be around people.. A good egg layer!! But for breeding I don't know. I do this for fun! 

Keep in mind that there is a lot of expense in keeping chickens. It's well worth it! And there is a lot of work. I usually spend about an hour a day keeping the coop clean and feeding and watering.
Good luck to you!!


----------



## navyagent007 (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank you all for the help. I found a lot of your suggestions useful and will keep your advice in mind as I continue to learn more...


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Amen, Jennifer! When I want to get into a new kind of livestock I often study about the subject for up to 3 years before ever attempting it. Then I ask the old timers who own them and find out if what information I gleaned is correct and works upon application and not just in theory. 

Then I build appropriate shelters and find out feed sources, budget for feed and equipment, decide on my goals and husbandry methods and not an animal is brought onto the property that hasn't been planned for and prepared for far in advance. 

All of that study and preparation makes a better experience for the animal and the owner all the way around. It doesn't mean you won't still need help or make mistakes, because that is how you learn with hands on husbandry...but many of the mistakes one would have made if they were not prepared are not happening and so livestock isn't sickening and dying right and left because one is not prepared.

Preparation is the key for success in any venture and it is especially advisable when dealing with living creatures. In today's stressful world, it's ill advised to add more stress into your life by going into something too fast and ill prepared.


----------



## JRaymond (Apr 2, 2013)

Well I have always wanted chickens and I got 10 with no research in fact i decided to get them because they had them at the feed store and i could not resist the cuteness. Yep I bet that just made BEE mad! I got them home into the brooder which i got at the same time i got the chicks they are just now starting to lay eggs and are probably happier than BEE's since you don't seem to be a very nice person i would assume your animals suffer from your attitude issues! They have a 8x12x14 shed style coop built just for them over 1000 square foot run and have become part of the family! the person that asked the questions for insight sounds to me like she is trying to but people like u criticize for asking questions that may not be up to your supposed expertise level. Did I mention everything I have learned about raising chickens I learned on the Internet. Ask a question on google and u will get a better answer than given here. A huge and really good resource is mypetchicken.com love the site towards the bottom of the home page on the left are links to all the info u might need they even have a questionnaire to help choose chickens that would be a goof fit u and your family, also if u just ask a question on google most likely the mypetchicken.com comes up with your answer as a choice. I hope that helps a little more than telling someone to go to the library who does the library anymore! google and mypetchicken.com


----------



## chicken_coop99 (Jun 19, 2013)

I was just wandering can you raise pheasants with chickens i have 5 Rhode Island Red bantams and one is sitting i was going to try to hatch a couple of pheasant eggs 
PS. We have hatched quail eggs under chickens and it worked great just need to know if you can have pheasants with chickens


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Hi navyagent. This is my first year w/chickens. I'm by nature bass-ackwards, so I bought the chicks first. Having the chicks imposed a deadline on me for building a pen. It's just how I am, if I hadn't had a deadline, I probably wouldn't yet have a finished pen and therefore no chicks. You know yourself best. I have been very lucky- all of my chicks have survived and thrived. I have been wanting to do this for years, so it wasn't really an impulse, 'tho two of the 3 breeds I got were impulse picks, and I think they were better choices than the araucanas that I waited for Murdochs to get in. The araucanas, however, keep life in the hen-pen interesting. They are all now 4 months old and my impulse choices have started laying. I still don't have a coop, but the pen is covered, and little by little I have been adding amenities for the girls, so it is evolving. I am planning my coop to be up against the pen, but since I can't handle heat, I'll be waiting until perhaps Sept to really get into it, and then I will have a deadline again (winter), so I will get it done. If you want the chickens as adults to be bonded to you, definitely get chicks. If you want to keep a bit more emotional distance, then get ones that are started already. Don't get a rooster unless or until you really want to hatch chicks. Especially if you have neighbors. Is this the kind of info you want? I did get the impression people were being a bit short with you, and that's not what I usually see here, but it's summer and hot, some people are dealing with heat and drought and their effects on their flocks, others are dealing with heat and flooding. You are doing exactly the right thing researching before you get into it. It's better to have specific questions and do a search in this forum on your question, because it may already have been answered a dozen times, some answers better than others. Meantime, welcome and have a great summer.


----------



## apdeb (Jul 9, 2013)

Navyagent hopefully you are seal!!

Im a retired chiefs girl 
I did all my research and got 10 barnevelders from a breeder 5 and 1/2 hours away 
Getting started chicks from breeder healthy happy kiddies 
Were 1/2 way through summer and mine are 8 weeks old no eggs until october
The advice i got was healthiest chicks born in spring but im in cold connecticut
Read the storey book then decide which way you wAnt to go "heritage" more time/money for results
But in my humble opinion well worth it


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am a new chicken keeper, this being my first summer with the flock. I purchased my chickens for a farm a few hours away before I had a coop. 
I kept the pullets in my basement until the spring weather warmed up enough to build an enclosure. 
Once it was in the 60 I would take the 10 birds upstairs and out in my run and back inside once the sun dropped behind the mountains. This prooved to b a deadly mistake as I lost half my flock to a marauding dog. For that I highly recommend building your coop and run first. 
Like everyone has mentioned, you need I know what you want out of your flock.
The best advice I can give is keep it stupid simple. No need over engineer your coop. Build it strong, and make sure there is ample room. My coop started as a simple shed style, and has evolved into Fort Knox, only after loosing more hens then I started with. Now that I have Fort Knox secured, I have no issues with predators or the domestic or the wild variety. 
So my biggest advice is build or buy a solid coop, because nothing is worse then seeing one of your beloved birds being eatin alive.


----------

